# Carbon handlebars and lock-on grips



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance but...can you use lock-on grips on carbon handlebars? I would like to try a set of of ODI Rogue's on my Easton EC70 Monkey Lites. Anything I need to be aware of so I don't damage the bar? Any brands that won't work with carbon bars?


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

I am using OURY lock ons on a Specialized S Works carbon bar. No issues. Just don't over tighten it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Yep. It should be fine. The lock-on grips are generally held in place by a 3mm allen screw. With an allen wrench that small, you'd bend the wrench before you over tightened the bolt.


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

I've always used lock-on grips with carbon bars and never had a problem. If you don't have a torque wrench, I'd recommend getting one so you can tighten to spec without going too far. Also helpful is some friction paste which will help keep things in place without the need to tighten the grips so much.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Used lock on grips w carbon bars for ages. Only thing I am careful with is make sure there is no burr on the inside edge of the lock on collar - and I also only tighten them enough so the grip does not rotate.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

You clamp shifters and brake levers to them...no reason to think you can't clamp grips too (plus I've ran them on carbon bars as well with no issues).


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Yep. It should be fine. The lock-on grips are generally held in place by a 3mm allen screw. With an allen wrench that small, you'd bend the wrench before you over tightened the bolt.


+1:thumbsup:
ODI uses 2.5mm, I've busted a few bolts myself. Now I just wiggle the grip as I tighten one lock ring(I usually start with the inside ring) until it stop moving then proceed to the next ring. There's no need to torque it any further.


----------



## fireroad (Feb 27, 2011)

Good deal, thanks for all the input. I kinda figured they were safe but didn't want to take a chance and ruin my first carbon bar. I'm going to pass on the friction paste unless someone has a compelling reason why it's a must (from what I've read most folks can get away without it).


----------



## gabe23 (Aug 28, 2010)

fireroad said:


> Good deal, thanks for all the input. I kinda figured they were safe but didn't want to take a chance and ruin my first carbon bar. I'm going to pass on the friction paste unless someone has a compelling reason why it's a must (from what I've read most folks can get away without it).


For ODI grips, the friction paste isn't necessary. Round grips aren't going anywhere, and even if they spin around a little, it's not a problem. Where I have been forced to use it is with Ergon grips. I have one FSA bar that even after roughing up the surface with sandpaper and tightening well past the recommended spec, the grips would still spin downward when I put too much weight on the 'wings'. And anyone who has spent a lot of time getting Ergons set at the perfect angle knows what a headache it is when they move during a ride.

But then again I also have a Niner carbon bar, and the same grips have been rock solid without the paste. So it's not a "must", but there are circumstances where it makes life a lot easier. You'll know it when you need it.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Some carbon bars have little metal inserts, on the inside, on the ends of the bars. I've also seen them sold separately, or you could use any piece of pipe, cut to about 3/4", that fits snug in there. But like most say, it's probably not needed for grips on most carbon bars, more so for bar ends.
A bit of grease on the bolts that tighten the clamps would be a good idea, so that you know your getting a true torque reading, but carbon paste on the bars/grips is not needed or a good idea. Maybe just a very light film on the clamp for where metal and carbon contact.
My .02


----------



## Allthegoodnamesweretaken (Aug 15, 2010)

I put Marin lockons on a set of bontrager hi rise carbon bars a few years ago and they have been fine. I was worried too, but like mentioned above don't over tighten and crack anything. And I am a 220lb clyde as well.


----------



## classicbuilders (Oct 1, 2011)

This question sparked mine. How about carbon bar ends on carbon bars? Asking for trouble or ok if not overtightened? Thanks in advance for replies


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

See the meat post. I think it's the best answer for your question. Be aware some carbon bars won't allow barends.


----------



## velocanman (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Ergon grips on my Easton EC90 bars. I use the Ritchey torque key to tighten them to 5N-m. Never an issue.

Sent from my HTC Incredible using TapaTalk.


----------



## teoblar (Jun 5, 2012)

Just in case anyone else is reading this aging thread, you can put Ergon bar-ends on carbon bars. They sell a reinforcement plug (LS-100) that fits inside most carbon bars. It keeps the end clamp on from crushing or cracking the tips of your bars. 

I also suspect you can reinforce the interior with a very snug fitting piece of pipe (stainless or aluminum) but you better make sure it isn't going to slip. Maybe some glue to keep it in place.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Paying for carbon bars, I wouldn't use lock ons because they add 75gr in weight. Too heavy. Your probably get less weight with aluminum bars /w regular grips.


----------



## teoblar (Jun 5, 2012)

True, but sometimes carbon is prefered for feel, not just weight.


----------

